# IFrame oder DIV mit Overflow=scroll



## SetoKaiba (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Also, ich möchte meine Internet-Seite so gestalten, dass sich in der Mitte der Seite der Inhalt befindet.
Und damit man nicht die jedesmal, wenn man navigieren möchte, wieder ganz nach oben scrollen muss, möchte ich, dass nur der Inhalt-Bereich über Scrollbalken verfügt.

Das ist ja nicht weiter schwierig.
Einfach ein IFrame - das wars.
Nun hab' ich aber des öfteren gelesen, dass IFrames wohl nicht ganz das wahre sind (warum auch immer  ).
Deshalb hab' ich mal geschaut, was es noch so an Möglichkeiten gibt und bin auf '<div style="overflow:scroll;"></div>' gestoßen.

Aber dieses Scroll=Overflow wird ja auch wieder nicht von allen Browsern unterstützt.
Bevorzugen würde ich aber zur Zeit das IFrame (wegen der Ladezeit).

Deshalb mal meine Frage:
Welches ist besser und sollte ich eher nehmen?

PS:
Ich möchte aber nicht auf solche Dinge wie Flash zugreifen!


----------



## supercat1510 (25. Februar 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach werden IFrames von mehr Browsern unterstützt als DHTML.

Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, sagt es mir, falls ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## SetoKaiba (25. Februar 2004)

Was hat DHTML mit CSS zu tun?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2004)

Wenn die Wahl zwischen diesen beiden Varianten besteht, dann würd ich auf jeden Fall das <iframe> nehmen.... ich sag einfach mal so, dass Brauser, welche keine <iframe>'s kennen, erst recht keine scrollbaren <div>'s beherrschen.


----------



## SetoKaiba (25. Februar 2004)

> Wenn die Wahl zwischen diesen beiden Varianten besteht...



Hast du eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2004)

Nö... so, wie du es haben willst, würdest du mit normalen <frames> zwar noch Netscape4 abdecken... aber das ist antürlich je nach Seitenaufbau mit erheblichem Mehraufwand verbunden.


----------

